# VCMT 25mm Styled RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/3/16)

Please note that this a 1:1 copy of the VCMT

Featuring a 25mm in diameter VCMT, the Mega Tank has a massive juice capacity of 6-7ml that can be top filled by simply unthreading the top cap. The VCMT Styled RTA utilizes an enlarged Velocity style deck for easy building, superior flavor, and colossal vapor production. An internal juice flow control ring rests in front of the juice channels to give you the perfect vape experience depending on the PG/VG mix of your e-juice.

25mm In Diameter
6-7ml E-Juice Capacity
2.5mm Post Holes
Velocity Style Deck
Internal Juice Flow Control Ring
Adjustable 510 Pin
Delrin & Stainless Steel Widebore Drip Top
Comes with spare glass 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/vcmt-25mm-styled-rta


----------



## VapeSnow (23/3/16)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 49030
> View attachment 49031
> View attachment 49032
> View attachment 49033
> ...


I thought @BigGuy said you guys are receiving authentic VCMT tanks?


----------



## BigGuy (23/3/16)

@VapeSnow must have heard wrong. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## VapeSnow (23/3/16)

BigGuy said:


> @VapeSnow must have heard wrong. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


No problem ill place a order from the states. Thx for the quick response.


----------



## VapeSnow (23/3/16)

BigGuy said:


> @VapeSnow must have heard wrong. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


How is the quality on the clone?


----------



## zadiac (23/3/16)

When will you have the 30mm @Sir Vape ?


----------



## stevie g (23/3/16)

Dammit Sirvape just when I thought I was happy now I have to buy one of these!.


----------



## Sir Vape (23/3/16)

30mm coming soon soon.

@VapeSnow really good bro. Flavour is tops and she chucks them clouds. Need more time to play but so far super impressed


----------



## VapeSnow (23/3/16)

Sir Vape said:


> 30mm coming soon soon.
> 
> @VapeSnow really good bro. Flavour is tops and she chucks them clouds. Need more time to play but so far super impressed


Awesome stuff thx for the info! Ill give the clone a chance.


----------



## Sir Vape (23/3/16)

Check on our facebook page. Just did a build and there is a vid of vapor production.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

